# what vegetable matter shall i feed my baby black mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have baby black mollies whom i am giving bloodworms and crushed fish food please tell me what vegetable matter shall i give them and tell me the steps to make it and how much to make it also?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I use frozen then thawed green peas with the shell smashed off. Also you can give them a 1/2 a algae tablet & they can munch all day.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

wow i was nto aware that you could do this...

that is awesome

i got fry mollys guppys and platys


----------

